# When a parent can't cope any more...cuando los padres "no pueden más"..



## heidita

¿Es un fallo de la sociedad en la que vivimos, debido a su gran permisividad, sus diferentes puntos de vistas morales..su qué? ¿O es un fallo personal, la "culpa" de los padres, un desastre en el plano educacional?

En Asturias, España , unos padres han pedido amparo del gobierno regional para que se hicieran cargo de su hija de 13 (!!) años, ya que no podían más con su mal comportamiento y agresividad. Hicieron cursos para padres, para redirigir o reeducar a su hija, lo intentaron todo. ¿Dónde está el fracaso? 



> En estos dos años ha habido una "acumulación de hechos que me han llevado a tomar esta decisión", entre los que que están cuatro denuncias por amenazas, agresiones y robos. Asimismo, se ha escapado dos veces de casa. En una estuvo fuera dos días y en otras tres.


 
¿Esto ocurre en vuestros países? ¿A qué se puede deber? ¿Es un caso aislado o un fallo de la sociedad? ¿Qué hacer cuando los padres no pueden más? ¿O deben los padres aguantar todo ? ¿Tienen el derecho de decir "basta ya"?

*A mother has asked the governmet of Asturias, Spain, to take over temporary custody for their 13 (!!) year old daughter "she couldn't cope with " any more. She stated the the child escaped form home, robbed, was physically agressive towards her parents etc. The parents took reeducational courses and tried, but it didn't work, as they say.*

*Where is the failiure here? Does it find it's foundtion in society? Do you think a perent has the right to say "basta"? Or should the parents bare everything?*

*How does it work in your society? Would a case like this be possible in your country?*


----------



## Etcetera

I can't imagine something like that in Russia - and should a mother ask for her child's being taken from her because she couldn't cope with this child, she would be told not to speak rubbish.
Well, it's more than possible that on this or that stage a parent's relationships with their child become very tense, but I'm sure that both sides are responsible for the failure and both sides have to work a way out.  It may require a third party help, probably a psychologist to help... but a mother who wants to refuse her own child doesn't deserve the right to be called "mother".


----------



## heidita

I was going to ask that, Etc. Will a mother be criticized for that? 

Do you think, *all cultures*, that in your society a mother would be criticized? 

I can see, Etcetera thinks so. Is this a personal opinion, Etc, or do you believe your country would judge a woman/parents taking a hard decision like that roughly?


----------



## Etcetera

heidita said:


> I can see, Etcetera thinks so. Is this a personal opinion, Etc, or do you believe your country would judge a woman/parents taking a hard decision like that roughly?


Yes. The concepts of family and motherhood is very strong here. 

Actually, I've heard stories about parents who disowned their children for their "misbehaving" (for example, just yesterday I saw a film about a girl who left her home in order to go to Moscow and enter an institute there, and was told never to come back again). But all such children were over 17 and were quite independent from their parents. 
In such cases, the public opinion would more likely be on the side of the parents. Let alone that it's the children who initially decided to leave the family.
But if it's a 13-year-old, say, and the chief reason would be something like "I can't cope with him/her anymore, take him/her away from me", the mother would almost certainly be frowned upon.
Unless it's a fostered child. In such case, people would say, well, of course, what would you expect from a child of nobody knows who?


----------



## heidita

In this particular case, I would just like to mention, that the mother commented that she took the decision to protect her other daughter (8) who was already imitating her older sister.


----------



## Trisia

The Russians and the Romanians have this much in common: we don't like families splitting apart.

Sadly, that sometimes means we are ready to keep a child in a family that can't deal with her anymore, but we don't do much to correct the situation. Over here, people would surely comment a lot if a mother asked such a thing, and I really don't think such a wish would be granted.


----------



## ColdomadeusX

It is not uncommon for this sort of thing to happen in Australia. Quite a few mothers who can't care for their kids go in search of assistance. 
Most of the time they don't completely give up their kids but just go and find alternative places to 'dump' them while they work out their issues.
This is made possible due to the government's support in areas like these.

Although the mother would either be really pittied or discgraced in some circumstances (mostly to do with cultural differences), society accepts that sometimes parents can't cope and that in times like these, dire situations call for desperate measures.


----------



## luis masci

La situación descripta en el mensaje original, podría encuadrar perfectamente como un caso de aquí, en Argentina. La pérdida de autoridad de padres y docentes ha sido notable en las dos últimas décadas. En un principio pensé que era un fenómeno local, ya que coincidió con la caída de la dictadura y la consecuente “fobia” hacia todo lo que fuese autoritarismo. Pero luego, incursionando en esta ventana al mundo que es internet, me he dado cuenta que no es tan sólo un fenómeno propio, sino que afecta a por lo menos gran parte del llamado mundo occidental.


----------



## nichec

This reminds me of something that happened in Taiwan years ago. At that time, the credit cards were suddenly very popular among the young students. There were lots of "student cards" being issued to students who usually had no income. Some students applied for many cards, and since they only had to pay a certain amount every month for every card, some of them ended up having debts up to millions of NT. One day there was an old lady in the evening news, she was begging the banks stop issuing this kind of card because she was one of the victim. She said that when her husband died, he left her and their only daughter two houses, but both  houses were sold to pay her daughter's credit card bills. She was crying and suffering (and homeless), but when the journalists asked her what would she do if the same thing kept happening, she said she would always stand by her daughter......
This case is a bit extreme, but I think that's how parents *generally* are in Asia...... They can sacrifice everything for their kids.


----------



## Athaulf

heidita said:


> *A mother has asked the governmet of Asturias, Spain, to take over temporary custody for their 13 (!!) year old daughter "she couldn't cope with " any more. She stated the the child escaped form home, robbed, was physically agressive towards her parents etc. The parents took reeducational courses and tried, but it didn't work, as they say.*
> 
> *Where is the failiure here? Does it find it's foundtion in society? Do you think a perent has the right to say "basta"? Or should the parents bare everything?*



I guess that in the old days, the parents would apply some quite harsh physical punishment, and if even that failed, they would disown the child. It seems to me that cases like this one are an effective _reductio ad absurdum_ of the philosophy of non-coercive parenting. If there is any chance to make a normal person out of someone like the girl described above, I'd say that it certainly doesn't lay in trying to talk her nicely  out of such behavior. 

As for whose failure it is, it can only be a failure of parents. Unless we assume that some people are genetically predisposed for antisocial behavior regardless of the environment in which they grew up, then obviously the parents are responsible for the kid not growing up in an adequate environment. And if they were unable to provide such an environment for whatever reason, then they shouldn't have been making kids in the first place. It's as simple as that.



> *How does it work in your society? Would a case like this be possible in your country?*


In Croatia, there are quite a few people who become violent criminals already in their early teens or even earlier. However, in many cases, their parents are in complete denial regarding their behavior and stubbornly refuse to admit that their beloved kid is not exactly an angel. In other cases, the parents themselves become afraid of their feral offspring and just continue providing them with free food and lodging, without daring to ask questions of what's going on outside the house. Either way, it's extremely uncommon for someone under around the age of around 20 to be disowned and thrown out by the parents (and not very common even in much later ages).


----------



## heidita

ColdomadeusX said:


> It is not uncommon for this sort of thing to happen in Australia. Quite a few mothers who can't care for their kids go in search of assistance.


 
I am surprised at this. Australia always strikes me as a _quiet_ country, not much on TV about criminal offenses over there. I personally don't know Australia, a real shame.


> Most of the time they don't completely give up their kids but just go and find alternative places to 'dump' them while they work out their issues.


Same case here. The mother asked for temporary custody. 



> This is made possible due to the government's support in areas like these.


In Spain this is really a very extraordinary case. I never heard of anything like this happen. It is not at all supported by the government. The mother must have been very desperate to take this step. In any case, I still don't understand how one can be so desperate with a 13 year-old. Is that an age to be afraid of your daughter??


> society accepts that sometimes parents can't cope and that in times like these, dire situations call for desperate measures.


 
I don't think that the Spanish society accepts this case at all. I am sure the mother is frowned upon. 


luis masci said:


> La situación descripta en el mensaje original, podría encuadrar perfectamente como un caso de aquí, en Argentina. La pérdida de autoridad de padres y docentes ha sido notable en las dos últimas décadas.


 
Creo que esto da en el clavo. También lo dice *Alhauf.* Es evidendte que en un caso tan extremo no basta con intenter "razonar" con buenas palabras y con actitudes permisivas. Quizas en esto fallen mucho padres hoy en día, quieren ser los amigos de sus hijos, con tal de que los vean así, cualqueir cosa vale.



nichec said:


> This case is a bit extreme, but I think that's how parents *generally* are in Asia...... They can sacrifice everything for their kids.


 

Very interesting, nichec. But that's how parents are over here too. I have a friend whose son is bipolar. Her life has been hell for years, now he is getting physically aggressive. She still won't hear of taking measures.


----------



## Maruja14

El problema de autoridad de los padres tiene mucho que ver con la sociedad consumista en la que vivimos. A los hijos no se les puede negar nada de nada, si lo haces les estás maltratando y les puedes crear un trauma del que no se repondrán nunca. Esa es la visión actual de la mayoría de los padres. Un día oí decir a uno: "Yo lo pasé muy mal de pequeño, no tenía nada. A mi hijo no le va a faltar nunca ningún capricho" (eso lo decía en la cola del hipermercado donde le estaba comprando una moto eléctrica a una criatura de dos años). Es normal que, al llegar a los 12 o 13 años el "niño" malcriado haga y tenga todo lo que le apetezca.

Creo que hay niños que con dos meses de edad le tienen comida la moral a sus padres. A partir de los 3 o 4 años es una situación que rara vez tiene marcha atrás. A los 15 es absolutamente imposible, salvo milagro.


----------



## heidita

Maruja, mother of ten (!!) states that it is a question of authority and the consumer society. You are told not to deny anything to the children, as this would mean you are not treating them well and the child would end up traumatised when grown up.
She thinks that there are parents of very young spoilt children who are on the verge of a nervous breakdown. At he age of 4 or 5 this misbehaviour can hardly be mended and at the age of 15 it is impossible. Unless  a miracle happens.


----------



## french4beth

The poor family.

Without knowing more of the story (which I'm sure is confidential), it's a very sad situation. It's easy to blame the parent, because after all, this is the person that has been raising the child. But at age 13, kids are aware of the consequences of their actions. It sounds like a desperate cry for help on the part of the child, and my impression is that the child is probably involved with drugs, because this is the main motivation for many personal crimes - i.e. they'll steal anything just to get money for their next high. If the child is not ready to get help for an addiction, there is little that family members can do.

If the mother cannot control the teenager, and the mother and other family members are in physical danger, than someone needs to intervene, and I don't blame the mother for wanting to protect herself and the younger child. The mother did try to take re-education courses, so that is a positive sign, but from the sounds of this situation, a couple of courses aren't going to help.


----------



## Betildus

Me imagino que además ocurre todo esto porque se han trastocado los valores, la sociedad pasa de un extremo a otro (la ley del péndulo). Después de mi generación en donde a veces los castigos, tanto en el hogar como en el colegio, eran crueles, se ha ido al otro extremo, donde a un niño no se le puede "tocar", lo cual también es nocivo ya que es un mandato divino el "corregir" a los hijos, lo cual no significa torturarlos pero un castigo bien dado y como corresponde, al final es hasta agradecido por los hijos. Como yo no tuve bicicleta ni patines cuando niña, entonces les daré todo eso a mis hijos para que no sean "torpes" como yo, está bien, pero de ahí a mantenerlos hasta la adultez con sus vicios incluídos está pésimo. Muchos padres no son concientes de la diferencia. 
Poco tiempo atrás encontré un libro con el título : "Cómo criar hijos delincuentes" y precisamente son esos niños que lo han tenido todo, incluso, como un hombre que conozco, que mantiene económicamente y le sigue dando TODO a su "amado" hijo, a su nuera y a su nieto, ¡es el colmo! pero como es tanto su "amor" hacia su hijo que al darle todo no piensa que más que un bien le está haciendo mucho daño.
El otro tema es lo que le inculcan en el colegio a los niños desde pequeñitos, ellos conocen todos sus "derechos" pero me quedan dudas si les enseñan acerca de sus "deberes" también.
A los niños se les ha "endiosado", son ellos los que dominan la situación pero porque detrás hay padres incapaces de ejercer ningún tipo de autoridad ya que ni ellos mismos se sienten con "moral" para ejercerla. Pienso que lo principal es acatar lo que Dios nos ha mandado hacer. He ahí la clave de todos los problemas, la "desobediencia" a la LEY de DIOS, por eso el caos actual y todo lo que vemos en la televisión.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

In Canada the front pages this week are devoted to a murder trial in Alberta.  A twelve-year-old girl, annoyed because her parents objected to her 23-year-old boyfriend, joined him in stabbing her parents and her 8-year-old brother to death.  Apparently nobody saw it coming, but one wonders whether she needed assistance that her parents couldn't provide.

I've occasionally heard of parents asking for residential support for their children when addiction or anexoria is involved, but haven't heard of anyone asking the state to assume wardship here.


----------



## chaquira16

Betildus said:


> Me imagino que además ocurre todo esto porque se han trastocado los valores, la sociedad pasa de un extremo a otro (la ley del péndulo).
> 
> *Estoy de acuerdo contigo en esto, Betildus, la ley del péndulo provoca desajustes; pero resulta sorprendente siendo muy diversas las culturas y muy distintos los países, más parece una pandemia lo que denuncia Heidita.*
> 
> El otro tema es lo que le inculcan en el colegio a los niños desde pequeñitos, ellos conocen todos sus "derechos" pero me quedan dudas si les enseñan acerca de sus "deberes" también.
> 
> *No sé si esto que afirmas ocurre en otros países, te aseguro que en España la escuela tiene hoy serios problemas para recordar los deberes de los niños y adolescentes, porque son esos mismos alumnos y sus padres quienes están en constante reclamación de los derechos y negación de los deberes.*
> 
> 
> A los niños se les ha "endiosado", son ellos los que dominan la situación pero porque detrás hay padres incapaces de ejercer ningún tipo de autoridad ya que ni ellos mismos se sienten con "moral" para ejercerla.
> 
> *¡Claro! ,y con estos mimbres ¿cómo pueden los profesores hacer otros cestos?*
> 
> Pienso que lo principal es acatar lo que Dios nos ha mandado hacer. He ahí la clave de todos los problemas, la "desobediencia" a la LEY de DIOS, por eso el caos actual y todo lo que vemos en la televisión.


 
*Independientemente de la ley de Dios -fundamental para los creyentes- debe haber unas leyes sociales que enseñen y propugnen la convivencia, el respeto y el bien común.*

*Saludos*

*Carmen*


----------



## Betildus

chaquira16 said:


> *Independientemente de la ley de Dios -fundamental para los creyentes- debe haber unas leyes sociales que enseñen y propugnen la convivencia, el respeto y el bien común.*
> 
> *Saludos*
> 
> *Carmen*


No considero que sea tan independiente, pero ya eso es un asunto personal. De haber Leyes Sociales, éstas se traducen en valores.
En los colegios les enseñan muchas "materias" pero los valores vienen desde el seno familiar, el que hoy se ha desintegrado pero hay una familia detrás (tíos, abuelos etc.) que también deberían cumplir ese rol en caso de que el padre o la madre no existan.
Desagraciadamente estamos en una sociedad consumista en donde precisamente se predica lo contrario a la convivencia, el respeto y el bien común. Ahora lo "válido" es el egoísmo, "mi bien" (no el común) y respeto hacia mí (no hacia los demás).


----------



## chaquira16

Betildus said:


> No considero que sea tan independiente, pero ya eso es un asunto personal. De haber Leyes Sociales, éstas se traducen en valores.
> En los colegios les enseñan muchas "materias" pero los valores vienen desde el seno familiar, el que hoy se ha desintegrado pero hay una familia detrás (tíos, abuelos etc.) que también deberían cumplir ese rol en caso de que el padre o la madre no existan.
> Desagraciadamente estamos en una sociedad consumista en donde precisamente se predica lo contrario a la convivencia, el respeto y el bien común. Ahora lo "válido" es el egoísmo, "mi bien" (no el común) y respeto hacia mí (no hacia los demás).


 
Hola, Betildus.

Disculpa que escribiese en azul, no pretendía sino resaltar lo que era mi opinión porque no sé hacer las separatas de párrafos para ir respondiendo.

Ciertamente escribí "independientemente" porque dabas por sentado las leyes de Dios según tus creencias, pero no todo el mundo tiene las mismas , incluso no  las tiene . De ahí que hablase de leyes sociales.

Sin duda son los padres y las madres, y en su defecto los tutores quienes están obligados a transmitir a sus hijos valores. Desgraciadamente todos sabemos que por razones diferentes hay niños y niñas que crecen sin ningún referente moral (hablo de moral social porque creo que es la base de la convivencia), incluso esclavos de sus propios progenitores. Por eso deben ser los Estados quienes les amparen, les protejan y les formen; siempre desde el respeto a las creencias religiosas. Los deben formar como ciudadanos responsables y respetuosos, solidarios y honestos.

Esta es mi opinión: cuando falta la familia entre todos debemos ayudar, así, en un futuro será beneficioso para la sociedad que compartimos.


----------



## Maruja14

chaquira16 said:


> Hola, Betildus.
> 
> Disculpa que escribiese en azul, no pretendía sino resaltar lo que era mi opinión porque no sé hacer las separatas de párrafos para ir respondiendo.
> 
> Ciertamente escribí "independientemente" porque dabas por sentado las leyes de Dios según tus creencias, pero no todo el mundo tiene las mismas , incluso no las tiene . De ahí que hablase de leyes sociales.
> 
> Sin duda son los padres y las madres, y en su defecto los tutores quienes están obligados a transmitir a sus hijos valores. Desgraciadamente todos sabemos que por razones diferentes hay niños y niñas que crecen sin ningún referente moral (hablo de moral social porque creo que es la base de la convivencia), incluso esclavos de sus propios progenitores. Por eso deben ser los Estados quienes les amparen, les protejan y les formen; siempre desde el respeto a las creencias religiosas. Los deben formar como ciudadanos responsables y respetuosos, solidarios y honestos.
> 
> Esta es mi opinión: cuando falta la familia entre todos debemos ayudar, así, en un futuro será beneficioso para la sociedad que compartimos.


 
La familia falta muchas veces porque los poderes públicos no se molestan por cuidarla, no hacen lo necesario para que los padres puedan tener unos horarios de trabajo razonables *y los niños unos horarios de colegio compatibles con el trabajo de sus padres*. No tiene sentido que los niños, al menos en Andalucía, dónde tú y yo vivimos vayan al colegio desde las 9 de la mañana hasta las 2 de la tarde. Eso obliga a los padres que trabajan a tener desatendidos a los niños que pasan buena parte de su tiempo en la calle o con personas extrañas. En ninguno de los dos casos pueden aprender nada productivo. 

El Estado no tiene el más mínimo derecho a ejercer de referente moral para los niños. Esta discusión la tenemos ahora muy viva en España. En ningún caso es asunto del Estado formal moralmente a los niños. Lo que el Estado debe hacer es recuperar la autoridad de los padres y de los profesores, exigir a los niños y hacer que sean responsables con sus cosas, no permitir que los vagos redomados pasen de curso de la misma manera que los niños responsables, recuperar la disciplina en los colegios para hacer ver a los niños que el que la hace, la paga, etc.

Es imprencisdible que los niños desde muy pequeños sepan que tienen no sólo derechos, sino también deberes.

En España se empezó prohibiendo los deberes en casa hace muchos años, luego haciendo casi imposible que un niño repitiese curso, nos cargamos los exámenes de septiembre que al menos hacían que el chico que ha perdido todo el curso supiera que el verano se lo había cargado también, impidiendo que un profesor pudiera echar de clase al niño que está dando la coña y molestando a los demás, no permitiendo castigos simples como que un niño recoja los papeles que ha tirado al suelo... Podría seguir indefinidamente. De este modo los niños se acostumbran desde pequeños a aprender que nunca son responsables de sus actos y que no tienen nunca que pagar por sus errores. Luego se ha suplantado a los padres de manera que no tienen que enterarse de los problemas médicos de sus hijos, ni tienen por qué saber lo que hacen o dejan de hacer. Muchos niños han aprendido que es fácil denunciar a sus padres o profesores, auqnue sea con falsedad y se va a creer siempre al niño antes que a sus mayores...

Los poderes públicos y la sociedad nunca pueden suplantar, salvo casos extremos de abandono, a la familia.


----------



## chaquira16

Maruja14 said:


> La familia falta muchas veces porque los poderes públicos no se molestan por cuidarla, no hacen lo necesario para que los padres puedan tener unos horarios de trabajo razonables *y los niños unos horarios de colegio compatibles con el trabajo de sus padres*. No tiene sentido que los niños, al menos en Andalucía, dónde tú y yo vivimos vayan al colegio desde las 9 de la mañana hasta las 2 de la tarde. Eso obliga a los padres que trabajan a tener desatendidos a los niños que pasan buena parte de su tiempo en la calle o con personas extrañas. En ninguno de los dos casos pueden aprender nada productivo.
> 
> El Estado no tiene el más mínimo derecho a ejercer de referente moral para los niños. Esta discusión la tenemos ahora muy viva en España. En ningún caso es asunto del Estado formal moralmente a los niños. Lo que el Estado debe hacer es recuperar la autoridad de los padres y de los profesores, exigir a los niños y hacer que sean responsables con sus cosas, no permitir que los vagos redomados pasen de curso de la misma manera que los niños responsables, recuperar la disciplina en los colegios para hacer ver a los niños que el que la hace, la paga, etc.
> 
> Es imprencisdible que los niños desde muy pequeños sepan que tienen no sólo derechos, sino también deberes.
> 
> En España se empezó prohibiendo los deberes en casa hace muchos años, luego haciendo casi imposible que un niño repitiese curso, nos cargamos los exámenes de septiembre que al menos hacían que el chico que ha perdido todo el curso supiera que el verano se lo había cargado también, impidiendo que un profesor pudiera echar de clase al niño que está dando la coña y molestando a los demás, no permitiendo castigos simples como que un niño recoja los papeles que ha tirado al suelo... Podría seguir indefinidamente. De este modo los niños se acostumbran desde pequeños a aprender que nunca son responsables de sus actos y que no tienen nunca que pagar por sus errores. Luego se ha suplantado a los padres de manera que no tienen que enterarse de los problemas médicos de sus hijos, ni tienen por qué saber lo que hacen o dejan de hacer. Muchos niños han aprendido que es fácil denunciar a sus padres o profesores, auqnue sea con falsedad y se va a creer siempre al niño antes que a sus mayores...
> 
> Los poderes públicos y la sociedad nunca pueden suplantar, salvo casos extremos de abandono, a la familia.


 
Hola Maruja.
Aclaremos una cosa que parece estar dudosa de mi intervención: sólo los padres y madres son responsables de la educación que dan a sus hijos en materia de creencias, no puede deducirse de mis palabras que el Estado lo fuese; éste debe respetar creencias, como bien señala - en nuestro caso- la Constitución que a todos obliga.
Yo sólo hablaba de moral pública - que no es lo mismo que cuestión de fe- y ahí entiendo que entre todos debemos darnos las normas que nos permitan convivir .
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en la cuestión del aprendizaje desde pequeños de los derechos y deberes pero si no los transmiten los padres ¿quién enseñará a esos niños?
En cuanto a la adaptación a los horarios creo que tú y yo sabemos, por edad, que antes no la había y sin embargo educamos, porque supimos valorar el tiempo de dedicación a nuestros hijos y, tal vez, nos sacrificamos para ocuparnos de ellos. Sé de lo que hablo: trabajo desde los 24 años, he tenido horarios leoninos (guardias de veinticuatro horas en días laborables y cuarenta y ocho en festivos), no he podido contar con la familia porque estaba a setecientos Kms de ella, he gastado bastante en ayuda externa, he dado trabajo a personas que suplieran nuestras ausencias; por supuesto a costa de viajes, ropa nueva y lo que hiciera falta. Nunca le pedí al Estado que tuviera abiertos los colegios en función de mi trabajo, porque eso hubiese sido una incoherencia ¿no tenía que ser yo y mi marido los que educásemos en familia? ¿no sería poner más tiempo en manos de las Administraciones, es decir el Estado, a mis hijos , siendo yo la responsable de su formación inicial? Esto no me cuadra, luego soy partidaria de la educación familiar.
A partir de ahí comparto contigo la reivindicación de la cultura del esfuerzo; del respeto al profesor; de la importancia de la formación intelectual en la sociedad de hoy, tan dada a invertir la pirámide: a mayor esfuerzo intelectual menos reconocimiento económico y social. Es la cultura de lo fácil, éxito sin importar los fines, dinero, dinero, dinero...
Por cierto, la autoridad de los padres es algo que estos deben ejercer en el ámbito privado, no se puede hacer dejación de funciones y pedir luego que los gobiernos se ocupen de lo que no han sido capaces de controlar. *Ojo que no quiero generalizar: hay situaciones en que es difícil actuar con autoridad, *pero teniendo en cuenta lo anterior afirmo que resulta más cómodo no educar, como si argumentando que el trabajo nos desborda fuera suficiente con poner en las manos de los chicos unos cuantos euros ( que no les falte de ná), un vehículo - cada uno según sus posibilidades- y un Centro escolar donde aparcarlos el mayor número de horas posibles. Que eduquen otros porque yo no soy capaz de afrontarlo, o no estoy dispuesto a sacrificarme.
La escuela es un lugar de instrucción y de formación no una guardería; allí deben reforzarse los valores de respeto, responsabilidad, solidaridad y conocimiento. Si los padres no lo dan tendrán que recibirlos en la escuela, porque alguien tiene que ocuparse de ellos, son niños y hay que CONDUCIRLOS, darles conductas socalizantes.
Por último nada que objetar a que los poderes públicos deben dar a los profesores la autoridad que les corresponden y exigir de ellos que esa autoridad no se convierta en autoritarismo. Ellos son los hacedores de esa educación, la sociedad debe también reconocérselo. Padres, Instituciones, partidos políticos deberían considerar cuán importante es la educación para hacer cada día una sociedad mejor: más justa, más respetuosa, más generosa, más vertebrada, más participativa , más ciudadana en fin.
Estoy convencida de que mis palabras, en esta ocasión no serán malentendidas, en cualquier caso lo que no son, ni serán nunca es malintencionadas.
Saludos afectuosos
Carmen


----------



## Maruja14

Hola Carmen:

No pienso que te haya malinterpretado y, efectivamente, por edad tendremos una situación parecida. El colegio no es una guardería, pero como ahora todos trabajamos, los niños deberían estar en el colegio hasta una hora razonable.

De lo que he podido ver a lo largo de mi vida he llegado a la conclusión de que el problema de la autoridad hoy en día es algo alarmante. Y la sociedad ha conseguido poco a poco que la autoridad sea algo prácticamente inexistente. Y este problema ha empezado en los colegios. Yo estuve en un colegio (como toda mi generación, creo) donde si no cumplías con tu deber, lo llevabas claro. Dicho esto, diré que en mi colegio nunca hubo (que yo sepa) un solo caso de maltrato. Sin embargo, las cosas funcionaban y nos hicieron ver que en la vida había que ser responsables. Si llevabas un suspenso a casa, sabías que te ibas a ganar una buena bronca y que te quedarías sin salir una temporadita o lo que fuera en cada caso.

Yo recuerdo haber disfrutado de esos largos recreos de dos horas que teníamos a la hora de comer. Y recuerdo las clases de la tarde en las que nos aburríamos como monos. Cuando llegaba a casa o mi padre o mi madre solían estar (evidentemente, no siempre).

Yo toda mi vida he pasado las tardes completas con mis hijos, les he enseñado todo lo que he podido y son chicos responsables de los que me puedo fiar. Desde luego, el colegio ha colaborado en eso. Pero el Estado no, no lo ha hecho nunca. Permite que se enseñe en televisión un relativismo moral en el que todo vale, intenta suplantar a los padres en la transmisión de ideas a los hijos, de formas de actuar, de comportarse. Les da a los niños unas prerrogativas que no les corresponden desde mi punto de vista. Y, tratándose de mis hijos, creo que mi punto de vista es importante. Vamos, no es que sea importante, es que es lo único importante. 

Y pienso que el colegio debe ser, en cualquier caso, lo más aséptico posible. Deben enseñarles (instruírles, quiero decir) y hacer que sean buenos compañeros y responsables en su trabajo. Pero enseñarles lo que está bien y lo que está mal es algo que no le corresponde al colegio. Hay algunas cosas que obviamente son buenas o malas por ley llamémosle natural, pero las leyes humanas no implican necesariamente que las cosas sean buenas porque sean legales o malas porque sean ilegales. En los colegios, hoy en día, les dicen que está mal robar. Pero en lugar de perseguir a muerte a los que roban, la solución es hacer que los niños se lleven todos los días todas sus cosas a casa. Les enseñan que no se puede abusar de los niños más pequeños, pero para evitar problemas se prohíbe que lleven balones al colegio por si se los quitan. Esto no tiene ningún sentido. Así no se hacen las cosas.


----------



## chaquira16

Maruja14 said:


> Hola Carmen:
> 
> No pienso que te haya malinterpretado y, efectivamente, por edad tendremos una situación parecida. El colegio no es una guardería, pero como ahora todos trabajamos, los niños deberían estar en el colegio hasta una hora razonable.
> 
> De lo que he podido ver a lo largo de mi vida he llegado a la conclusión de que el problema de la autoridad hoy en día es algo alarmante. Y la sociedad ha conseguido poco a poco que la autoridad sea algo prácticamente inexistente. Y este problema ha empezado en los colegios. Yo estuve en un colegio (como toda mi generación, creo) donde si no cumplías con tu deber, lo llevabas claro. Dicho esto, diré que en mi colegio nunca hubo (que yo sepa) un solo caso de maltrato. Sin embargo, las cosas funcionaban y nos hicieron ver que en la vida había que ser responsables. Si llevabas un suspenso a casa, sabías que te ibas a ganar una buena bronca y que te quedarías sin salir una temporadita o lo que fuera en cada caso.
> 
> Yo recuerdo haber disfrutado de esos largos recreos de dos horas que teníamos a la hora de comer. Y recuerdo las clases de la tarde en las que nos aburríamos como monos. Cuando llegaba a casa o mi padre o mi madre solían estar (evidentemente, no siempre).
> 
> Yo toda mi vida he pasado las tardes completas con mis hijos, les he enseñado todo lo que he podido y son chicos responsables de los que me puedo fiar. Desde luego, el colegio ha colaborado en eso. Pero el Estado no, no lo ha hecho nunca. Permite que se enseñe en televisión un relativismo moral en el que todo vale, intenta suplantar a los padres en la transmisión de ideas a los hijos, de formas de actuar, de comportarse. Les da a los niños unas prerrogativas que no les corresponden desde mi punto de vista. Y, tratándose de mis hijos, creo que mi punto de vista es importante. Vamos, no es que sea importante, es que es lo único importante.
> 
> Y pienso que el colegio debe ser, en cualquier caso, lo más aséptico posible. Deben enseñarles (instruírles, quiero decir) y hacer que sean buenos compañeros y responsables en su trabajo. Pero enseñarles lo que está bien y lo que está mal es algo que no le corresponde al colegio. Hay algunas cosas que obviamente son buenas o malas por ley llamémosle natural, pero las leyes humanas no implican necesariamente que las cosas sean buenas porque sean legales o malas porque sean ilegales. En los colegios, hoy en día, les dicen que está mal robar. Pero en lugar de perseguir a muerte a los que roban, la solución es hacer que los niños se lleven todos los días todas sus cosas a casa. Les enseñan que no se puede abusar de los niños más pequeños, pero para evitar problemas se prohíbe que lleven balones al colegio por si se los quitan. Esto no tiene ningún sentido. Así no se hacen las cosas.


 
Tengo que disentir, Maruja, en que los niños tengan que estar en el cole hasta una hora razonable, que en el caso de algunos padres es salvajemente irracional ( muchos trabajan hasta las nueve de la noche). ¿Cuándo están en su casa, en su ambiente, con sus hermanos, con alguno de sus padres?
Tal vez convendría repensar también en cómo esta sociedad ha establecido los modelos laborales. ¿Quién se cree a pie juntillas que hace falta trabajar hasta las ocho o las nueve de la noche para producir mejor?

Por otra parte ¿cuándo se hace vida de familia si todo el mundo está separado? La verdadera conciliación laboral, a mi modo de ver, sería aquella que permitiera horarios razonables para disponer de tiempo para estar con la familia.

Por supuesto habría que analizar por qué muchos padres y madres alargan su jornada laboral, o la duplican. ¿Quizá están mal pagados? ¿Quizá tienen una ambición económica desmedida? ¿Tal vez cansan los niños? Muchas son las variables que aquí se concitan.

Ya colegía yo que teníamos un recorrido generacional común.Es cierto que los padres de antes te montaban una bronca si venías con suspensos- ya comentaba yo la falta de reconocimiento del esfuerzo o de la exigencia- pero son los mismos padres lo que ponen en cuestión la competencia profesional de los docentes. Y la Administración también, ya ves.

No sé si tus hijos han ido a colegios públicos o privados, si lo hicieron a los primeros, el colegio es del Estado, Maruja, luego éste se ocupó de ellos, si lo hicieron a un corcertado también se paga con dinero público el puesto escolar. 
Por otra parte el Estado somos todos, y yo quiero que mis impuestos ayuden a los que no han tenido o tienen oportunidades como yo las tuve, gracias por cierto a la gratuidad de la enseñanza. 

Gracias por compartir conmigo asunto tan peliagudo. Sobre todo por leerme. 

Carmen


----------



## Maruja14

jeje.

Nunca dije que una hora razonable son las nueve de la noche. Una hora razonable son las cuatro y media o cinco de la tarde.

Si una persona que tiene hijos no es capaz de adaptar el horario de uno de los dos progenitores a un horario razonable de este tipo, quizá falla el concepto.

Creo que toda persona tiene que tener una jerarquía de valores en la vida. Si el valor supremo es el trabajo y los hijos y la vida familiar están en segundo plano, quizá hay que replantearse la posibilidad de tener hijos. Los hijos necesitan tiempo. Nunca me ha convencido esa máxima de la "liberación de la mujer" en la que hay que dedicar a los niños "calidad" y no "cantidad". Hay que dedicar las dos cosas y los dos padres, desde luego. 

Muchos padres que trabajan de sol a sol, siempre encuentran tiempo para ir al gimnasio o para tomarse una cervecita por la noche. Lo que no se puede es ser hipócrita. 

Mientras los hijos son pequeños (casi diría mientras son menores de edad) deberían tener habitualmente a uno de sus padres en casa.

Yo, por mi trabajo, ha habido veces que he estado dos semanas seguidas casi sin ver a los niños. El malestar que me producen a mí estas situaciones es difícilmente explicable. Esa sensación la tienen muchos padres y madres que ven cómo sus hijos crecen y ellos no participan en ese crecimiento. Lo que pasa es que son situaciones difíciles de invertir. 

Yo tengo un caso cercano de una chica separada con un niño pequeño. Ha pasado años matándose a trabajar con el niño en situaciones variadas: a veces en la guardería, a veces con los abuelos, otras veces con cuidadores...

Hace dos meses decidió que esto se había acabado y que ya no hacía horas extras, si hay mucho trabajo, mañana lo haré. Se acabó eso de las reuniones a mi hora de salir y esos informes de última hora. Nunca más. Salgo a las seis y me voy a casa. Su vida ha cambiado, su relación con su hijo y la actitud del niño (que ahora tiene 6 años) también ha cambiado de forma radical. Muchas veces es cuestión de proponérselo. Y dedicarles todo el tiempo libre del que se dispone, incluídos fines de semana completos. Tal vez esto sea aburrrido, pero si se tiene hijos, es lo mínimo que se debería hacer.


----------

